# Cypripedium henryi



## Jorch (May 2, 2009)

Just got it this spring, perhaps it's still adjusting to its new home. I was under the impression that the flower would be bigger


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 2, 2009)

Aww, too cute!


----------



## biothanasis (May 2, 2009)

Amazing!!! Indeed judging from several pics I've seen I too expected it bigger...!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2009)

Slipper for a leprechaun!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 2, 2009)

I think the flowers will get bigger as it matures. I wish i had one!


----------



## CodPaph (May 2, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Orchidzrule (May 2, 2009)

Aww, what a cutie! Perfection in a slipper. :clap: I really like this, Jorch.


----------



## Jorch (May 3, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> I think the flowers will get bigger as it matures. I wish i had one!



Thanks everyone!
I sure hope the flower will get bigger too.. and this species usually have 2-3 flowers per spike! So definitely something I look forward to as the plant matures 

Joe, you know where to get one oke: hehe..:evil:


----------



## parvi_17 (May 3, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I sure hope the flower will get bigger too.. and this species usually have 2-3 flowers per spike! So definitely something I look forward to as the plant matures
> 
> Joe, you know where to get one oke: hehe..:evil:



I do... Hopefully I will be able to put in an order next year.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 3, 2009)

nice! I do like this one


----------



## Nic (May 3, 2009)

Maybe nicer if it stays small. It may be a new taxon $$$$$$$


----------



## Elena (May 4, 2009)

Adorable lil guy.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 5, 2009)

Nice mini!


----------

